# Trying to mount my external HD



## alex11 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi there, I'm trying to mount an external harddrive, gpart show gives me the listing ms-basic-data; what argument do I give for mount -t?


----------



## memreflect (Aug 19, 2020)

ms-basic-data usually means FART32, exFAT, or NTFS.  You can find more information about it in this thread:









						Mounting exfat and ntfs-3 filesystems with fstab
					

This is useful for microsd cards and other media that uses Windows filesystems.  Type gpart show /dev/da0 to see if the filesystem is based on exfat or ntfs. exfat can show up as an ntfs-3 filesystem, because they are referred to by the same partition code of 0x07.  For exfat, install...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## alex11 (Aug 19, 2020)

memreflect said:


> ms-basic-data usually means FART32, exFAT, or NTFS.  You can find more information about it in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't quite understand; per that link, the thing I'm trying to mount is da0p2 (via gpart show), but gpart show /dev/da0 as the link suggests just tells me ms-basic-data, it doesn't tell me the filesystem


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 19, 2020)

Use fstyp(8) to detect filesystem type, as in `fstyp /dev/da0p2`. da0 is the device itself; da0p2 is a specific partition, GPT most-likely.


----------



## alex11 (Aug 19, 2020)

Bobi B. said:


> Use fstyp(8) to detect filesystem type, as in `fstyp /dev/da0p2`. da0 is the device itself; da0p2 is a specific partition, GPT most-likely.



Thanks - it's exfat


----------



## alex11 (Aug 19, 2020)

So my question is about the reply to the link at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/mounting-exfat-and-ntfs-3-filesystems-with-fstab.69491/ - the poster says I should use /etc/rc.conf but what do I put in there? kld_list="fuse"?


----------



## memreflect (Aug 19, 2020)

alex11 said:


> So my question is about the reply to the link at https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/mounting-exfat-and-ntfs-3-filesystems-with-fstab.69491/ - the poster says I should use /etc/rc.conf but what do I put in there? kld_list="fuse"?


Yes, you can do that, assuming there is no other `kld_list` entry, else you'll want to add a space inside the quotes before typing `fuse`.  Another option is to use sysrc(8) to add whatever line is necessary to rc.conf(5) without any worries:

```
ROOT ~# sysrc kld_list+="fuse"
kld_list: /boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko -> /boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko fuse
```


----------



## alex11 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hey so just letting you know I got it to work, it was a bit convoluted but I'll post what I did here in a little bit


----------

